

Ask HN: Suggest features for a Virtual University Project - gorain

If we are creating a virtual university like wikiversity.org, where teachers and learners come together to teach and study at their own pace. What should be the unique features that will motivate you to join and participate either as a teacher or as a learner.
======
phektus
Cool visuals (colors and high contrast) plus instant feedback. Kinda like khan
academy. Also a specific subject focus would be great.

------
dadads
Practice-based learning.

I want to be able to do exercises instead of just reading walls of text.

See: www.codeschool.com

------
pixcavator
>>What should be the unique features that will motivate you to join and
participate either as a teacher or as a learner.

On behalf of all teachers in the world, how about paying them?

